# Spray in "Bed Liner" for audio projects



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Just a quick tip... if you want a nice wrinkle coat that is rubberized but seems pretty stable and durable, I had really nice results using a product recommended to me by an autoparts store called: Professional Rocker Panel Guard by Auto Body Master. On the other hand, the first stuff I tried was Plasticote bedliner and while it may have had a harder finish (plastic like), the texture just sucked!

I was really impressed with the Rocker Panel Guard because it covered a couple minor imperfections in my rookie bondo job on my sub box - and the plasticote's hard shiny surface seemed to make it stand out. Plus - it was easy as all heck to use and didn't look like something I'd just sprayed from a can.

Pic's before long or upon request.

Less


----------



## DarkScorpion (Nov 22, 2009)

pics please


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

I'd like to see it also. 

I assume this is it:

Autobody Master - All Products


I've been using this and knocking it down with a couple of swipes of some 1000 grit. It's a decent option. 

Amazon.com: Rust-Oleum 246029 Protective Truck Bed Coating Spray, Black: Home Improvement


----------



## Bugflipper (Apr 16, 2010)

Thought you guys may be interested in a textured paint we used for bedliners before these new products came out. This stuff is pretty durable and hangs to a lot of surfaces well. Just click on the paint cans at the bottom to see the colors available in each type. Zolatone | Home


----------



## twocupsofbutter (Apr 20, 2009)

Does it make the panel dead like a mat material such as Dynamat would?

Have you compared?


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

I use Duplicolor Spray-in Bedliner and it rocks! I'll post a thread of something I used it on recently so you guys can see.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Pics finally lol: 

There are several coats on it now. I tried painting it silver to match some trim in the car, but ended up going back to black. Its a softer rubberized finish that might not be good for some surfaces but works well for these.


----------



## dvcrogers (May 31, 2007)

Oh....those look good!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

For a while Ant was working on a spray-on enclosure cover... Dunno if it ever panned out.


----------



## topperge (Jul 19, 2009)

Ant has the product at the site now. I tried the undercoating rocker panel stuff and it never really dried. When I put it in the truck it rubbed right off. Had to take a metal putty knife to the whole thing and then go it resprayed professionally.


----------



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

I love those pods! Those are perfect for what I'm about to do in my Jeep. Got any build pics? Looks like you stacked mdf cut outs? Or?


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys. That is exactly right, cut rings of mdf after first building a baffle - then glued the layers together smoothing the result with a stationary disc sander - also over rounded corners slightly using router and sander - then routed recessed slots and hand chamfered the back side of the mounting holes. 

I wanted to do everything possible to keep it from resonating, which is why the cabinet size is small, and why I used rubberized coating, rounding and creative damping. It didn't take much work on such a small project though. A scroll/jig/band saw and a sander are all you really need to do the basics. 

Also, I've not had trouble with the coating not sticking, but I can see it happening if you try to do it all in one coat... apply thin coats! It covers very well but it does take a couple coats to make a nice appearance. Don't over do it either lol. Too much could make it mushy I'd guess.

Jim


----------



## phryed (Aug 5, 2011)

how many cans of spray did you go through?


----------



## 88monte (Jul 26, 2011)

looks good man, i've been using a similar product on my build. First tried DEI Boom mat spray but cost too much for what it is. switched to Duplicolor pro rubberized undercoat and sound deadener, it was much cheaper and dried faster then the DEI spray(and i got it at o'rileys autoparts). To the others asking about this in place of say, Dynamat. I wouldnt say this takes its place, you would have to spray several layers to get it thick enough to work that well. good for killing slight road noise in fenderwells and such...


----------



## mrbukol (Aug 12, 2011)

wow that was great. very nice work bro


----------

